# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Les garanties - une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre - La suite

## Grand_Maître_B

Parce qu'il n'y a pas que les super-héros et les jeux vidéo dans la vie, évoquons une image d'heroic-fantasy pour résumer la news précédente:

 Lorsque votre bien tombe en carafe, vous pouvez, telle une hydre à 3 têtes, attaquer le vendeur de plusieur façons, et si une des garanties tombe, il vous en reste deux autres. En revanche, si vous coupez une garantie, deux autres ne poussent pas à sa place, hein, c'est une image poétique, c'est tout.

 Bon, maintenant, voyons ctomment utiliser ces 3 garanties.

Commençons par la garantie commerciale. 
 Ce contrat, lorsqu'il existe, mais c'est presque toujours le cas dans le milieu de l'informatique, comprend obligatoirement les 2 garanties légales et offre en surplus d'autres avantages. Pendant sa durée, point besoin par conséquent d'invoquer des vices cachés ou un défaut de conformité, il suffit de faire jouer cette garantie commerciale. Il arrive que le vendeur impose telle ou telle contrainte au consommateur (par exemple, renvoyer le bien gratuitement à tel ou tel réparateur agréé ou  que le consommateur n'ait pas modifié le mécanisme de fonctionnement, etc.).
 Toujours en raison de ce qu'il s'agit d'un contrat, une durée minimale n'est pas imposée. Elle pourrait être d'un mois, mais elle est en général d'une année. Lorsque le terme survient, le consommateur perd les avantages qu'elle octroyait (hotline, prêt d'un bien en remplacement de celui qui souffre d'un vice, télémaintenance,etc.). Mais les 2 autres garanties légales perdurent toujours.

Continuons avec les légales:
 Si le bien est cassé parce qu'il souffrait de  vices ou de défauts de fabrication, ou qu'il ne convient pas, le consommateur peut le  faire réparer ou remplacer gratuitement, car la garantie est une  continuité de la vente. Elle ne peut être payée en sus du prix d'achat.


Concernant la garantie pour vice caché. 

 Depuis une ordonnance de 2005 (qui a modifié l'article 1648 du Code civil), le consommateur a 2 années pour introduire une action en justice contre un vendeur à compter de la survenance du problème, problème qui lui-même peut survenir des années après la vente.

 Je sais que votre petit esprit retors envisage les possibilités infinies du système. Exemple: 7 ans après l'achat de votre ordinateur, il tombe en panne. Vous avez donc deux ans pour vous plaindre et agir en justice, ce qui fait que vous êtes couvert depuis 9 ans ! C'est génial pas vrai ? Ben en fait, c'est vrai et faux à la fois.

 Car, pour que votre demande soit légitime, encore faut-il que le vice ou le défaut soit _antérieur_ à la vente, ou dans tous les cas, au transfert de propriété (c'est-à-dire au jour où vous l'avez entre vos mains). Si l'ordinateur qui vous est par exemple livré est exempt de défaut et que c'est vous qui l'abîmez (en cognant dessus pour soulager votre rage mesquine en voyant ce qu'ils ont fait de Fallout ou après avoir tenté pour la 302e  fois d'installer GTA IV), la garantie ne joue évidemment plus. Si le vice est postérieur à la vente, le contrat a porté sur un objet en bon état, donc, plus de garantie. 

 Vous voyez l'astuce ? Si votre ordinateur tombe en panne  7 années après l'achat, comment allez-vous pouvoir prouver que la panne résulte d'un vice caché antérieur à l'achat ? Vous avez utilisé votre ordinateur pendant 7 ans sans problème, et vous pensez pouvoir faire croire que la panne d'aujourd'hui vient d'un problème antérieur qui ne se serait jamais révélé ? Personne ne vous croira.

 Donc, si légalement vous êtes couvert sur un temps indéterminé, concrètement, il faut que la panne ait lieu dans un temps assez proche de l'achat pour que l'on puisse raisonnablement concevoir qu'il s'agissait d'un défaut antérieur à la vente. Ou alors que vous puissiez raisonnablement prouver que le bien souffrait d'un vice caché. Internet est, ici aussi, votre ami, car il est souvent recensé, parfois par le constructeur lui-même, tel ou tel défaut viciant tel ou tel produit. Mais reste que c'est à vous de prouver que le bien souffre d'un vice caché.


Concernant le défaut de conformité:

 L'article L. 211-7 du  Code de la consommation dispose que _“les défauts de  conformité qui apparaissent dans un délai de 6 mois à compter de la délivrance  du bien, sont présumés exister au moment de la délivrance, sauf preuve  contraire”_.

 Le  professionnel qui vend du matériel au public a donc la charge de prouver, pendant les 6  premiers mois après la délivrance du bien, s'il veut s'exonérer de la garantie  de conformité, que c'est le client qui a abîmé l'objet ou que l'objet ne correspond pas à son souhait. 
 Mais à nouveau, ce délai de 6 mois sera rarement utilisé, car la garantie commerciale d'un an, largement octroyée par les vendeurs selon les secteurs (informatique ou électronique notamment), permettra au consommateur de faire réparer son bien sans autre forme de procès. Ha ha, oui, "sans autre forme de procès", je suis un vrai rigolo. 


 En résumé:

 Tant que la garantie commerciale joue, vous n'aurez pas de problème, le vendeur interviendra sans difficulté. Si le problème survient dans les 6 mois de votre entrée en possession du bien, et que la garantie commerciale était inférieure à 6 mois ou que le vendeur fait des difficultés, vous faites jouer la garantie concernant le défaut de conformité (qui marche aussi en cas de panne, souvenez-vous). Et c'est au vendeur de prouver que le problème ne vient pas d'un défaut de conformité du bien antérieur à la vente.

 Et passé le délai de 6 mois et passé celui de la garantie commerciale, vous reste la possibilité de faire jouer la garantie contre les vices cachés, à charge pour vous de prouver qu'il s'agissait bien d'un vice caché et non pas d'une panne résultant de l'usure du temps ou de votre intervention dans les entrailles de l'appareil.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## un lapin

Arf c'était trop beau...
Je me voyais déjà m'attaquer au sav de la fnac avec mon asus boiteux (marrant ces produits qui tombent en rade genre 2 mois après la garantie).

Au passage une question... Tu parles de garantie de 2 ans... mais la plupart du temps les produits informatiques ne sont garantis qu'1ans (mon asus...)... En gros on se fait enfler de partout..?

----------


## MarcSpitz

Faux, depuis février 2005 chaque vendeur doit garantir son produit pour minimum 2 ans...
Valable dans l'espace européen en tout cas...

----------


## Linque

Tiens, c'est marrant ces deux dossiers (et très bien expliqué).
Y suis je pour quelque chose ? :D

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Faux, depuis février 2005 chaque vendeur doit garantir son produit pour minimum 2 ans...
> Valable dans l'espace européen en tout cas...


Ah, c'est pour ça que le PC Asus que j'ai acheté cette année est garanti deux ans ! C'est donc pas par charité !

Par contre pourquoi celui de Lapin était garanti qu'un seul  ::blink:: , peut-être de l'avoir acheté à la Fnac... Le mien vient de materiel.net.

----------


## un lapin

moi c'était un an, acheté il y a 3 ans

----------


## alx

Peut-être pour ça aussi que les SAV semblent de plus en plus coulants (à notre avantage) avec la date de fin de garantie.

Ou alors c'est juste qu'avant j'essayais même pas.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tiens, c'est marrant ces deux dossiers (et très bien expliqué).
> Y suis je pour quelque chose ? :D


Oui, avec d'autres qui s'interrogeaient également sur ce point. Mais effectivement, tu es une des raisons  :;): 




> Arf c'était trop beau...
> Je me voyais déjà m'attaquer au sav de la fnac avec mon asus boiteux (marrant ces produits qui tombent en rade genre 2 mois après la garantie).


Ben tu peux tout à fait, puisque la garantie légale te couvre 2 ans _après la survenance du pb_. Faut juste que tu apportes une preuve raisonnable de ce que la rade provient d'un vice caché. Pour ça, internet est ton ami, regarde si d'autres n'ont pas le même pb. Mais tente le coup d'un LRAR au SAV, ça ne coûte pas très cher et ça peut faire son effet.




> Au passage une question... Tu parles de garantie de 2 ans... mais la plupart du temps les produits informatiques ne sont garantis qu'1ans (mon asus...)... En gros on se fait enfler de partout..?





> Ah, c'est pour ça que le PC Asus que j'ai acheté cette année est garanti deux ans ! C'est donc pas par charité !
> 
> Par contre pourquoi celui de Lapin était garanti qu'un seul , peut-être de l'avoir acheté à la Fnac... Le mien vient de materiel.net.


Non non, la garantie d'un an est la garantie commerciale, qui s'ajoute à la légale. 

Sinon, je vais faire une dernière pilule rouge sur cette question, notamment centré sur les "scellés de garantie". Wait & see  ::):

----------


## Kukulkan

Au sujet de la garantie commerciale, j'étais persuadé qu'elle était de minimum 2 ans en raison de la loi. WTF comme on dit dans mon pays ? Tu aurais des textes ?

----------


## _Uriel_

Moi je suis étonné qu'on ne parle que du 'vendeur' et pas du tout du fabriquant, qui est censé garantir que son produit a été fabriqué suivant les normes en vigueur (au minimum le CE, et au mieux avec un système qualité genre ISO).
Je trouve hallucinant que le vendeur ait autant de 'responsabilités' vis-à-vis du produit vendu alors qu'au final c'est bel et bien le fabriquant du produit qui est censé garantir la qualité de celui-ci  ::(:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Au sujet de la garantie commerciale, j'étais persuadé qu'elle était de minimum 2 ans en raison de la loi. WTF comme on dit dans mon pays ? Tu aurais des textes ?


C'est la garantie légale, la commerciale est libre elle n'est même pas obligée, d'où son nom: c'est le vendeur qui, commercialement, propose une garantie complémentaire. 

Les seuls textes que tu trouveras sur la garantie commerciale sont à la section 3 du chapitre Ier du Titre Ier du Livre II du Code de la consommation

Comme je suis bon prince, voilà les 2 articles:

Article L. 211-15 


_"La garantie commerciale offerte à l'acheteur prend la forme d'un écrit mis à la disposition de celui-ci._


_ Cet écrit précise le contenu de la garantie, les éléments nécessaires à sa mise en oeuvre, sa durée, son étendue territoriale ainsi que le nom et l'adresse du garant._


_Il mentionne que, indépendamment de la garantie ainsi consentie, le vendeur reste tenu des défauts de conformité du bien au contrat et des vices rédhibitoires dans les conditions prévues aux articles 1641 à 1649 du code civil. Il reproduit intégralement et de façon apparente les articles L. 211-4, L. 211-5 et L. 211-12 du présent code ainsi que l'article 1641 et le premier alinéa de l'article 1648 du code civil._


_En cas de non-respect de ces dispositions, la garantie demeure valable. 
_

_L'acheteur est en droit de s'en prévaloir."_




Comme tu vois, c'est la garantie qui prévoit combien de temps elle dure: elle peut être d'un mois 

Article L.211-16 

_ "Lorsque l'acheteur demande au vendeur, pendant le cours de la garantie contractuelle qui lui a été consentie lors de l'acquisition ou de la réparation d'un bien meuble, une remise en état couverte par la garantie, toute période d'immobilisation d'au moins sept jours vient s'ajouter à la durée de la garantie qui restait à courir. Cette période court à compter de la demande d'intervention de l'acheteur ou de la mise à disposition pour réparation du bien en cause, si cette mise à disposition est postérieure à la demande d'intervention."_

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Moi je suis étonné qu'on ne parle que du 'vendeur' et pas du tout du fabriquant, qui est censé garantir que son produit a été fabriqué suivant les normes en vigueur (au minimum le CE, et au mieux avec un système qualité genre ISO).
> Je trouve hallucinant que le vendeur ait autant de 'responsabilités' vis-à-vis du produit vendu alors qu'au final c'est bel et bien le fabriquant du produit qui est censé garantir la qualité de celui-ci


T'inquiète, ça fera partie de la dernière pilule sur la question : c'est une question de chaîne de vendeurs (le fabricant vendant le produit à un intermédiaire qui le vend à un intermédiaire qui le vend à une enseigne qui le vend au public).

----------


## _Uriel_

> T'inquiète, ça fera partie de la dernière pilule sur la question : c'est une question de chaîne de vendeurs (le fabricant vendant le produit à un intermédiaire qui le vend à un intermédiaire qui le vend à une enseigne qui le vend au public).


Ok Doc, j'attends votre ordonnance  ::P:

----------


## Kukulkan

Sans vouloir spoiler, tu n'as pas grand intérêt à attaquer le fabriquant via une action directe contractuelle puisqu'il ne sera tenu que du prix qu'il a vendu son produit, soit beaucoup moins que le prix que tu l'as payé après 4 intermédiaires.
Et merci pour tes articles, je croyais que en matière informatique/électronique on avait un cas particulier mais je dois être à la ramasse  ::P:

----------


## bec

> Arf c'était trop beau...
> Je me voyais déjà m'attaquer au sav de la fnac avec mon asus boiteux (marrant ces produits qui tombent en rade genre 2 mois après la garantie).
> 
> Au passage une question... Tu parles de garantie de 2 ans... mais la plupart du temps les produits informatiques ne sont garantis qu'1ans (mon asus...)... En gros on se fait enfler de partout..?


Bonjour, il faut savoir que les produits Asus sont garantis deux ans SAUF ceux vendu par la fnac (souvent pas exactement la même rèf produit pour des prtables similaires) du a un accord entre les deux parties (asus et fnac) et donc une baisse des prix d' achats.
MERCI LA FNAC.

Sinon très bon dossier GRD MAITRE B, merci.

----------


## algou

Dite moi Grand B, un constructeur doit pouvoir réparer un bien pendant combien de temps après l'arrêt de la fabrication ? par exemple une carte vidéo dont un nouveaux modèle arrive tout les 12 du mois, ou pour mon cas un lecteur/graveur de DVD.

----------


## kpouer

Pour résumer les choses, après la garantie commerciale on peut aller se faire pendre

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pour résumer les choses, après la garantie commerciale on peut aller se faire pendre


C'est ce que tu retires de ma news ? Parce qu'au contraire, après la garantie commerciale, te reste les 2 autres, et souvent, c'est pas non plus la mer à boire de prouver que si ton ordi est en carafe, c'est en raison d'un vice caché.




> Dite moi Grand B, un constructeur doit pouvoir réparer un bien pendant combien de temps après l'arrêt de la fabrication ? par exemple une carte vidéo dont un nouveaux modèle arrive tout les 12 du mois, ou pour mon cas un lecteur/graveur de DVD.


La garantie légale joue son plein, même si l'objet cesse d'être fabriqué. C'est la loi.

----------


## kpouer

> C'est ce que tu retires de ma news ? Parce qu'au contraire, après la garantie commerciale, te reste les 2 autres, et souvent, c'est pas non plus la mer à boire de prouver que si ton ordi est en carafe, c'est en raison d'un vice caché.


Ba est ce que vous avez des exemples de gens qui ont pu faire jouer cette garantie sans trop galérer ?
Parce que bien sur en théorie c'est super, mais en pratique dès qu'on a affaire à la justice les choses ne sont jamais simple, et pas rapide non plus

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ba est ce que vous avez des exemples de gens qui ont pu faire jouer cette garantie sans trop galérer ?
> Parce que bien sur en théorie c'est super, mais en pratique dès qu'on a affaire à la justice les choses ne sont jamais simple, et pas rapide non plus


Des exemples de gens qui ont fait appel à la justice et que ce soit rapide et sans galère ? ah ben c'est sûr, tout de suite, non, bien sur que la justice c'est long et galère... ::rolleyes:: 

Mais blague à part, déjà, avec un envoi au vendeur d'une LRAR bien ficelée, ça passe en général tout seul. Sinon, après, la saisine du juge, ça vaut le coup selon l'appareil considéré. Si c'est ta souris de 15 € qui souffre d'un vice caché, c'est pas pareil que si c'est ton écran plat de 2 mètres ou ton G7700 Predator Eliminator. Dans ces cas, ça vaut le coup d'y réfléchir, crois-moi.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Ba est ce que vous avez des exemples de gens qui ont pu faire jouer cette garantie sans trop galérer ?
> Parce que bien sur en théorie c'est super, mais en pratique dès qu'on a affaire à la justice les choses ne sont jamais simple, et pas rapide non plus


Bin oui. Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la garantie constructeur. C'est celle par exemple qu'on fait jouer quand un disque dur tombe en rade. Il faut savoir par exemple que certains constructeurs de DD garantissent jusqu'à 4 ans leur produit. Seuls les frais d'envoi du disque restent à ta charge au final.

----------


## kpouer

> Des exemples de gens qui ont fait appel à la justice et que ce soit rapide et sans galère ? ah ben c'est sûr, tout de suite, non, bien sur que la justice c'est long et galère...
> 
> Mais blague à part, déjà, avec un envoi au vendeur d'une LRAR bien ficelée, ça passe en général tout seul. Sinon, après, la saisine du juge, ça vaut le coup selon l'appareil considéré. Si c'est ta souris de 15 € qui souffre d'un vice caché, c'est pas pareil que si c'est ton écran plat de 2 mètres ou ton G7700 Predator Eliminator. Dans ces cas, ça vaut le coup d'y réfléchir, crois-moi.


Voilà c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire, même si on a raison et que la justice est de notre coté, dès que la valeur de l'objet devient faible ca n'a plus d'intérêt. Et en informatique en particulier la valeur du matos chute très vite




> Bin oui. Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la garantie constructeur. C'est celle par exemple qu'on fait jouer quand un disque dur tombe en rade. Il faut savoir par exemple que certains constructeurs de DD garantissent jusqu'à 4 ans leur produit. Seuls les frais d'envoi du disque restent à ta charge au final.


La garantie constructeur est aussi une garantie commerciale, là je parlais parle de garantie légale contre les vices cachés

----------


## _Uriel_

> La garantie constructeur est aussi une garantie commerciale, là je parlais parle de garantie légale contre les vices cachés


Ok je comprends mieux.
Mais concernant le vice caché, je vois mal comment mettre en application cette garantie sans durée définie?  ::blink:: 
Tiens et en parlant de vice caché, est-ce qu'un bug dans un logiciel, genre un jeu vidéo, pourrait faire entrer dans cette catégorie? (Non parce que on pourrait faire un procès à certains éditeurs l'aise là  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Linque

Je crois savoir que l'on a pas besoin d'être représenté devant la Juridiction de Proximité .
Es-ce vrai ?
Es-ce suicidaire ?

----------


## kpouer

> Ok je comprends mieux.
> Mais concernant le vice caché, je vois mal comment mettre en application cette garantie sans durée définie? 
> Tiens et en parlant de vice caché, est-ce qu'un bug dans un logiciel, genre un jeu vidéo, pourrait faire entrer dans cette catégorie? (Non parce que on pourrait faire un procès à certains éditeurs l'aise là  )


Ba par exemple dans ta voiture si ta couroie de distribution pète au bout de 1 an, elle sera couverte par la garantie commerciale. Comme c'est une pièce de mauvaise qualité, l'année suivante elle pètera juste après les 2 ans de la garantie commerciale et il faudra te tourner vers la garantie vice caché parce que le fait qu'elle pète tous les ans n'est pas normal vu que c'est sensé duré bien plus longtemps.
Mais là le constructeur te diras que non c'est juste pas de chance et que t'es le seul dans ce cas (alors qu'il y en a peut être des milliers d'autres, mais ca difficile de le savoir).
Je donne un exemple dans l'automobile parce que c'est un domaine ou les pièces sont cher et ou ce genre de vice caché est assez fréquent

----------


## _Uriel_

> Ba par exemple dans ta voiture si ta couroie de distribution pète au bout de 1 an, elle sera couverte par la garantie commerciale. Comme c'est une pièce de mauvaise qualité, l'année suivante elle pètera juste après les 2 ans de la garantie commerciale et il faudra te tourner vers la garantie vice caché parce que le fait qu'elle pète tous les ans n'est pas normal vu que c'est sensé duré bien plus longtemps.
> Mais là le constructeur te diras que non c'est juste pas de chance et que t'es le seul dans ce cas (alors qu'il y en a peut être des milliers d'autres, mais ca difficile de le savoir).
> Je donne un exemple dans l'automobile parce que c'est un domaine ou les pièces sont cher et ou ce genre de vice caché est assez fréquent


Excellent exemple. Quid alors de toutes ces études de résistance des matériaux pour calculer en moyenne quand telle ou telle pièce va tomber en rade. C'est du coup pas très net puisqu'on va sciemment créer une faiblesse au produit afin qu'il tombe en rade après la garantie...  ::|:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je crois savoir que l'on a pas besoin d'être représenté devant la Juridiction de Proximité .
> Es-ce vrai ?
> Es-ce suicidaire ?


Vrai. Tu peux te défendre tout seul. Ou, sinon te faire assister d'un proche (de ta famille par exemple), à condition qu'il justifie d'un pouvoir spécial.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens et en parlant de vice caché, est-ce qu'un bug dans un logiciel, genre un jeu vidéo, pourrait faire entrer dans cette catégorie? (Non parce que on pourrait faire un procès à certains éditeurs l'aise là  )


Je me posais la même question, notamment pour certains gros bugs qui foutent la partie en l'air (comme sur Oblivion 360, ou Soulcalibur III sur PS2)

Je me disais justement que si faire jouer cette garantie était possible, et généralisé, on verrait un peu moins souvent de bugs empêchant de terminer la partie...

----------


## kpouer

> Je me posais la même question, notamment pour certains gros bugs qui foutent la partie en l'air (comme sur Oblivion 360, ou Soulcalibur III sur PS2)
> 
> Je me disais justement que si faire jouer cette garantie était possible, et généralisé, on verrait un peu moins souvent de bugs empêchant de terminer la partie...


Je donne un avis non justifié mais je pense que non, d'ailleurs beaucoup d'éditeurs logiciels pro pour serveurs vivent autant par le support que par la vente de licences, si le bug était un vice caché tout leur modèle économique tomberai a l'eau. Vu que c'est pas arrivé c'est que la question a du ête tranchée depuis longtemps

edit : cela dit il y a peut être une différence si le logiciel est destiné au grand public ou à des professionnels

----------


## _Uriel_

> Je me posais la même question, notamment pour certains gros bugs qui foutent la partie en l'air (comme sur Oblivion 360, ou Soulcalibur III sur PS2)
> 
> Je me disais justement que si faire jouer cette garantie était possible, et généralisé, on verrait un peu moins souvent de bugs empêchant de terminer la partie...


Si ça pouvait juste au moins les obliger à sortir des patches quand une grande majorité de gens le signalent, on aurait déjà beaucoup avancé  ::|:

----------


## reveur81

Si je ne fais pas erreur, en cas de défaut de conformité, donc une panne dans les six premiers mois, le revendeur à un mois pour changer la pièce. Souvent, ils renvoient chez le contructeur et on attend deux mois mini.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je me posais la même question, notamment pour certains gros bugs qui foutent la partie en l'air (comme sur Oblivion 360, ou Soulcalibur III sur PS2)
> 
> Je me disais justement que si faire jouer cette garantie était possible, et généralisé, on verrait un peu moins souvent de bugs empêchant de terminer la partie...


Oui, ça marche aussi pour les logiciels.

Le vice caché résulte de l'impossibilité de faire jouer certaines fonctionnalités décrites par le fournisseur, ou même par le fait d'obtenir ces résultats dans des conditions tellement incommodes qu'il en résulte une gêne anormale pour l'utilisateur.

Si un jeu souffre d'un ou plusieurs bugs sévères, qui empêchent le jeu de se dérouler ou qui le rendent  incommodes à l'utilisation, il souffre d'un vice caché et on peut légalement en obtenir le remboursement.

Sauf que, c'est toujours pareil, vous n'allez pas saisir la justice pour un jeu, même s'il coûte 70 €. Donc personne ne le fait, ce qui explique que le gros des litiges portent sur des logiciels professionnels qui coûtent une blinde. 

Le manque de Class action à l'américaine se fait, ici aussi, cruellement ressentir.

----------


## Timekeeper

Donc pour ma PS2 qui lisait plus les DVD, j'aurais pu demander à ce qu'on me la répare/change. Gratuitement.
J'ai préféré acheter un lecteur de DVD. Mais putain, j'imagine le nombre de gens qui l'ont fait réparer à vil prix, à la Fnac ou ailleurs  ::o: 

La Class Action ferait vraiment du bien  ::lol::

----------


## Neo_13

> Excellent exemple. Quid alors de toutes ces études de résistance des matériaux pour calculer en moyenne quand telle ou telle pièce va tomber en rade. C'est du coup pas très net puisqu'on va sciemment créer une faiblesse au produit afin qu'il tombe en rade après la garantie...


Si tu peux simuler avec précision la durée de vie d'une courroie, j'ai en tête au moins 50 entreprises qui seront ravi de passer te prendre dans 15min en hélico pour que tu mettes ton modèle en place.

Perso, j'en connais aucune.

Même des trucs "simples" comme une putain de bielles de structure aéro, on ne savait pas réellement la simuler, et on se tapait des centaines d'essais, par des millions de cycles par essai.

Et si la simulation marchait si bien, pourquoi on se farcirait les souffleries, les crash tests, les bancs d'essais,  les maquettes, les proto, ... 

Croire qu'on calcule TOUT exprès pour que ça pete relève de la paranoïa. Croire qu'on sait TOUT calculer relève du scientisme. Et croire qu'un constructeur auto trouve un quelconque avantage à ce qu'une courroie de distribution pète de la bétise : courroie pétée=moteur pété=non seulement pas de maintenance, mais plus de vente (çaydlamerde)...

D'une façon générale, pour le constructeur français qui me sert de client, il chercherait même plutôt à éradiquer les pannes... pas à en programmer.

----------


## Neo_13

Par contre, il parait que dans l'électronique grand public  ::ninja:: 

Mais je subodore que ce soit les intégristes du libre qui propagent ça (si on avait le source on pourrait vérifier que ya pas de deadlock)

----------


## kpouer

> Oui, ça marche aussi pour les logiciels.
> 
> Le vice caché résulte de l'impossibilité de faire jouer certaines fonctionnalités décrites par le fournisseur, ou même par le fait d'obtenir ces résultats dans des conditions tellement incommodes qu'il en résulte une gêne anormale pour l'utilisateur.
> 
> Si un jeu souffre d'un ou plusieurs bugs sévères, qui empêchent le jeu de se dérouler ou qui le rendent  incommodes à l'utilisation, il souffre d'un vice caché et on peut légalement en obtenir le remboursement.
> 
> Sauf que, c'est toujours pareil, vous n'allez pas saisir la justice pour un jeu, même s'il coûte 70 €. Donc personne ne le fait, ce qui explique que le gros des litiges portent sur des logiciels professionnels qui coûtent une blinde. 
> 
> Le manque de Class action à l'américaine se fait, ici aussi, cruellement ressentir.


Je sais pas exactement, au boulot on vend des logiciels qui coutent des centaines de milliers d'euros voir quelque millions, et le client nous paye en plus des dizaines/centaines de milliers d'euros pour qu'on assure la maintenance

----------


## Lissyx

> Oui, ça marche aussi pour les logiciels.
> 
> Le vice caché résulte de l'impossibilité de faire jouer certaines fonctionnalités décrites par le fournisseur, ou même par le fait d'obtenir ces résultats dans des conditions tellement incommodes qu'il en résulte une gêne anormale pour l'utilisateur.
> 
> Si un jeu souffre d'un ou plusieurs bugs sévères, qui empêchent le jeu de se dérouler ou qui le rendent  incommodes à l'utilisation, il souffre d'un vice caché et on peut légalement en obtenir le remboursement.
> 
> Sauf que, c'est toujours pareil, vous n'allez pas saisir la justice pour un jeu, même s'il coûte 70 €. Donc personne ne le fait, ce qui explique que le gros des litiges portent sur des logiciels professionnels qui coûtent une blinde. 
> 
> Le manque de Class action à l'américaine se fait, ici aussi, cruellement ressentir.


Quid des licences, quelles qu'elles soient, qui spécifient expressément "garantie DTC", c'est juste DLC ? Clause abusive ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je sais pas exactement, au boulot on vend des logiciels qui coutent des centaines de milliers d'euros voir quelque millions, et le client nous paye en plus des dizaines/centaines de milliers d'euros pour qu'on assure la maintenance



La maintenance n'a rien à voir avec le vice caché. La maintenance, c'est au contraire pour des pbs dont la source n'est pas née avant la vente. Sans compter que la maintenance, c'est la mise à jour, la réponse à des interrogations du client sur tel ou tel aspect d'un logiciel compliqué etc...




> Quid des licences, quelles qu'elles soient, qui spécifient expressément "garantie DTC", c'est juste DLC ? Clause abusive ?


Clauses carrément abusives. Les garanties légales ne peuvent pas être écartées par une clause.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Si tu peux simuler avec précision la durée de vie d'une courroie, j'ai en tête au moins 50 entreprises qui seront ravi de passer te prendre dans 15min en hélico pour que tu mettes ton modèle en place.
> 
> Perso, j'en connais aucune.
> 
> Même des trucs "simples" comme une putain de bielles de structure aéro, on ne savait pas réellement la simuler, et on se tapait des centaines d'essais, par des millions de cycles par essai.
> 
> Et si la simulation marchait si bien, pourquoi on se farcirait les souffleries, les crash tests, les bancs d'essais,  les maquettes, les proto, ... 
> 
> Croire qu'on calcule TOUT exprès pour que ça pete relève de la paranoïa. Croire qu'on sait TOUT calculer relève du scientisme. Et croire qu'un constructeur auto trouve un quelconque avantage à ce qu'une courroie de distribution pète de la bétise : courroie pétée=moteur pété=non seulement pas de maintenance, mais plus de vente (çaydlamerde)...
> ...


En même temps c'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
Sans être parano, il est évident que des études sont faites pour que le produit dure pas trop longtemps. Evidemment que non les constructeurs automobile vont pas faire exprès de fragiliser un élément qui foutrait en l'air le moteur, c'est leur réputation qui en prendrait un sale coup. Mais avec la technologie dont on dispose aujourd'hui, que des moteurs arrivent pas à dépasser les 300000km (et encore tu vois je suis super large exprès), c'est forcément parce qu'on a prévu et calculé qu'ils ne puissent pas le faire.

Alors ensuite, tu fais allusion à l'électronique. Excellent exemple. Alors là si y'a un domaine où la panne est plutôt bien calculée à l'avance c'est bien celui-là. En particulier sur le choix des composants (condensateurs, transistors). Je veux pas sortir la vieille rangaine du 'avant c'était mieux' mais bon, franchement sur certains produits y'a du gros foutage de gueule quand même.

----------


## kpouer

> La maintenance n'a rien à voir avec le vice caché. La maintenance, c'est au contraire pour des pbs dont la source n'est pas née avant la vente. Sans compter que la maintenance, c'est la mise à jour, la réponse à des interrogations du client sur tel ou tel aspect d'un logiciel compliqué etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Clauses carrément abusives. Les garanties légales ne peuvent pas être écartées par une clause.


La maintenance c'est aussi le bugfix, si le client paye pas ca il n'a pas le bugfix.
Par exemple il veut un truc donné, on lui fournit, il passe un certain nombre de tests, une fois celà fait le produit est accepté, ensuite s'il y a des bugs même préexistants qu'il n'aurait pas détecté sur le moment ca fait partie du contrat de maintenance, s'il paye pas il a rien (celà dit vu l'investissement de départ ils payent tous c'est obligé)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La maintenance c'est aussi le bugfix, si le client paye pas ca il n'a pas le bugfix.
> Par exemple il veut un truc donné, on lui fournit, il passe un certain nombre de tests, une fois celà fait le produit est accepté, ensuite s'il y a des bugs même préexistants qu'il n'aurait pas détecté sur le moment ca fait partie du contrat de maintenance, s'il paye pas il a rien (celà dit vu l'investissement de départ ils payent tous c'est obligé)


Non non, big mistake comme disait schwarzie. Je le dis et je le redis, si c'est un vice caché, il peut agir sans avoir payé la maintenance, c'est la loi, y'a rien à discuter la dessus. La jurisprudence admet qu'un un logiciel pro puisse souffrir d'un vice caché, c'est d'ailleurs l'évidence il suffit de lire les articles sur le vice caché ou le défaut de conformité, l'inverse serait impensable.

Après, que ta boite propose une maintenance (cad en gros une garantie commerciale) qui couvre les vices cachés, c'est sans pb, le client paye pour des services que l'obligation de ta boite en matière de vices cachés ne lui permettrait pas d'obtenir. 

Mais à nouveau, ta boite est soumise à l'obligation de couvrir vice caché/défaut de conformité, comme les autres, y'a pas de dérogation envisageable.

----------


## kpouer

Remarque c'est vrai que c'est tellement compliqué que le client sans nous aurait même du mal à savoir si son problème est un bug ou de config mal branlée, du coup il est obligé de payer un support pour ca  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Remarque c'est vrai que c'est tellement compliqué que le client sans nous aurait même du mal à savoir si son problème est un bug ou de config mal branlée, du coup il est obligé de payer un support pour ca


Exact. D'ailleurs, le gros du contentieux en matière de logiciel pro tourne autour du défaut de devoir de conseil du vendeur/installateur du logiciel. Et puis, la plupart des boites qui achètent un logiciel pro n'ont pas envie de s'enquiquiner à devoir prouver que c'était un vice caché (ça impliquerait systématiquement une expertise judiciaire fort coûteuse et un procès fort long). Vaut donc mieux payer un support pour la paix de l'esprit et l'efficacité.

----------


## kpouer

> Exact. D'ailleurs, le gros du contentieux en matière de logiciel pro tourne autour du défaut de devoir de conseil du vendeur/installateur du logiciel. Et puis, la plupart des boites qui achètent un logiciel pro n'ont pas envie de s'enquiquiner à devoir prouver que c'était un vice caché (ça impliquerait systématiquement une expertise judiciaire fort coûteuse et un procès fort long). Vaut donc mieux payer un support pour la paix de l'esprit et l'efficacité.


Surtout que pendant ce temps si le bug est vraiment gênant il n'est pas corrigé, et ca peut être critique

----------


## _Uriel_

Ouais enfin c'est bien gentil, mais un logiciel sans bug, ça existe pas. Même dans la norme ISO 60601-1-4 dans la partie qui traite des tests, il précisent que c'est quasi impossible d'avoir un logiciel testé à 100% et exempt de bugs. Le but est bien sûr d'arriver à ce que si on en trouve un, ce soit un bug mineur qui n'interfère en rien au fonctionnement normal du produit.

----------


## Neo_13

> En même temps c'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
> Sans être parano, il est évident que des études sont faites pour que le produit dure pas trop longtemps. Evidemment que non les constructeurs automobile vont pas faire exprès de fragiliser un élément qui foutrait en l'air le moteur, c'est leur réputation qui en prendrait un sale coup. Mais avec la technologie dont on dispose aujourd'hui, que des moteurs arrivent pas à dépasser les 300000km (et encore tu vois je suis super large exprès), c'est forcément parce qu'on a prévu et calculé qu'ils ne puissent pas le faire.
> 
> Alors ensuite, tu fais allusion à l'électronique. Excellent exemple. Alors là si y'a un domaine où la panne est plutôt bien calculée à l'avance c'est bien celui-là. En particulier sur le choix des composants (condensateurs, transistors). Je veux pas sortir la vieille rangaine du 'avant c'était mieux' mais bon, franchement sur certains produits y'a du gros foutage de gueule quand même.


Je connais peu de voitures qui meurt par la mort de leur moteur aujourd'hui (à part feu ma Xantia)
1 000 000 km pour un turbo diesel à injection directe haute pression par rampe commune, c'est les doigts dans le nez du moment que l'entretien est fait correctement, qu'on tape pas dedans les 5premiers kilomètres et qu'on mégote pas sur le prix de l'huile (exemple : aujourd'hui, mettre autre chose que du 100% synthèse, même de supermarché, dans un moulin pointu est idiot... et croire que l'huile minérale d'un pétrolier vaut mieux que la synthèse d'un supermarché, c'est de la crédulité)
300 000 km, facile, avec un essence actuel... même 500 000km.

Sauf erreur manifeste (poulie d'alternateur scenic 2 par exemple), et je parle pour les moulins français et allemand. Les italiens aussi en majorité, mais certains V8 et V12 ferrari souffrent apparement de problèmes de fiabilité. Néanmoins, les 360Modena de 220 000km existent.

/me s'est débarassé d'une Super5 1.2L essence de 280 000 km et 26ans, d'une 309 1.4L essence (moteur Talbot, SVP) de 270 000km et 25ans et dans els deux cas, les moteurs tournaient comme des horloge (enfin la 309 avait un pti soucis quand il faisait froid et humide... probablement un delco plus tout a fait étanche... les joints, après 25ans...). Ma Xantia 2.1TD est décédé par rupture du joint de culasse à 320 000km. J'ai une Clio 1.2L essence de 12ans et 150 000km et une clio2 1.9DTI de 340 000 et 8ans. Les 2 tournent comme des horloges. Les siège de l'essence sont bien fatigués par contre, et idem sur les amortisseurs.

Les voitures, aujourd'hui, meurent enroulées autour d'un arbre ou encastrées dans le cul d'un camion. Ou dans une presse hydraulique contre 1000€ de remise sur la neuve. Ou parce que l'électronique d'habitacle a pourri.

----------


## kpouer

Elles meurent aussi parce qu'on en a marre de la mauvaise fiabiltié des pièces sur certaines, j'ai eu une Punto il y a quelques années, sa sonde thermique tombe en panne, du coup le ventilo se déclenche plus pour refroidir le moteur, je la fais remplacer, 6 mois après ca recommence. Ya des pièces comme ca qui sont de la merde et il n'y a malheureusement pas de solution (je peux citer d'autres exemples, les compteurs de vitesse des Uno dans les années 90 qui devenaient faux (on pouvait monter a 220 avec une Uno diesel non turbo d'après le compteur :/ )

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ouais enfin c'est bien gentil, mais un logiciel sans bug, ça existe pas. Même dans la norme ISO 60601-1-4 dans la partie qui traite des tests, il précisent que c'est quasi impossible d'avoir un logiciel testé à 100% et exempt de bugs. Le but est bien sûr d'arriver à ce que si on en trouve un, ce soit un bug mineur qui n'interfère en rien au fonctionnement normal du produit.


Tu l 'as dit toi même. Le bug pas gênant n'est pas un vice caché. C'est le bug qui empêche l'utilisation normale du logiciel qui est un vice caché.

----------


## Yank31

Salut, un truc me gêne dans la conciliation garantie des vices cachés / contrat de maintenance.

Visiblement le contrat de maintenance propose de fixer notamment les bugs (graves ou pas, mais retenons ceux qui sont graves et qui empêchent le fonctionnement commode du logiciel pour la vertu de l'exemple) existant dans le logiciel.

Tous les bugs, donc même ceux qui existaient avant la vente.

Donc ceux qui auraient pu être couvert par la garantie des vices cachés.

D'où ma question : n'est-il pas abusif pour le Contrat de garantie de proposer une clause, et donc de faire payer, une maintenance qui de toute manière est légalement dûe au titre de la garantie des vices cachés ?

Je ne parle pas de la maintenance au sens large, mais seulement des dispositions qui prévoyant d'une manière large le "bugfix", font double emploi avec la garantie des vices cachés. 

Conséquence concrète de ma question : peut-on négocier à la baisse un tel contrat de maintenance en excluant les-dites prestations redondantes ?

Et là malheureusement j'entrevois tout seul la réponse... oui on le peut, mais vue la complexité de savoir si le bug était présent avant ou après la vente et la quasi-nécessité d'une expertise pour ce faire, c'est quasiment plus couteux d'agir de la sorte que de finalement payer un peu plus cher une garantie qui couvre tout.

Tu me mets un coup de tampon la dessus GMB ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Elles meurent aussi parce qu'on en a marre de la mauvaise fiabiltié des pièces sur certaines, j'ai eu une Punto il y a quelques années, sa sonde thermique tombe en panne, du coup le ventilo se déclenche plus pour refroidir le moteur, je la fais remplacer, 6 mois après ca recommence. Ya des pièces comme ca qui sont de la merde et il n'y a malheureusement pas de solution (je peux citer d'autres exemples, les compteurs de vitesse des Uno dans les années 90 qui devenaient faux (on pouvait monter a 220 avec une Uno diesel non turbo d'après le compteur :/ )


Ouais, mais le moteur tourne...

Retour à ce que j'ai dit sur les casse moteur : sous réserve d'entretien, les voitures ne meurent plus de casse moteur.

Quant à acheter Fiat, on a ce qu'on mérite. (ceci est un troll gratuit)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Salut, un truc me gêne dans la conciliation garantie des vices cachés / contrat de maintenance.
> 
> Visiblement le contrat de maintenance propose de fixer notamment les bugs (graves ou pas, mais retenons ceux qui sont graves et qui empêchent le fonctionnement commode du logiciel pour la vertu de l'exemple) existant dans le logiciel.
> 
> Tous les bugs, donc même ceux qui existaient avant la vente.
> 
> Donc ceux qui auraient pu être couvert par la garantie des vices cachés.
> 
> D'où ma question : n'est-il pas abusif pour le Contrat de garantie de proposer une clause, et donc de faire payer, une maintenance qui de toute manière est légalement dûe au titre de la garantie des vices cachés ?
> ...


oui ! GMB APPROVED  :;):

----------


## Yank31

> oui ! GMB APPROVED


 :Bave: 


(il fait flipper lui !)

----------


## zart

Question bête, une carte mère avec les condensateurs qui lachent, c'est un vice caché ou c'est l'usure "normale"?

----------


## Yank31

@Zart :

D'après toi, c'est un vice caché ?

Je te demande ça tout de go parce que justement, si tu comptes utiliser la garantie des vices cachés, c'est à toi de démontrer que c'en était bien un.

(D'où le problème évoqué ci-haut en matière de logiciels complexes : très dur de savoir à quand remonte l'existence du bug, donc de savoir si le vice était "caché" avant la vente)

Donc pour te répondre, il faudrait que tu consultes les fora dédiés à ta carte mère, histoire de savoir s'il y a eu des problèmes de série, etc. Il faut également prendre en considération l'âge de la carte (comme le rappelle GMB, s'il n'y a pas de délai pour revendiquer cette garantie des vices cachés, en pratique plus la date est proche de celle de la vente, et plus ton action est crédible).

En fait ta question est une question technique, et seule la réponse technique permettra la réponse juridique.


Après, il faut savoir que la garantie des vices cachés suppose une action judiciaire, donc bon, pour une CM... Par contre ya peut-être moyen de négocier avec le vendeur sur le fondement de ce vice caché, lui mettre tranquillement la pression quoi.

----------


## Snakeshit

Et pour les 360 et leur célèbre RROD? 30% de retour au SAV et une durée de vie dépassant très rarement 3 ans, ça s'apaprente pas à du vice caché (si mes chiffres ne sont pas érronés of course ::P: )? En plus y avait un article sur matbe qui disait qu'il manquait des ventilos, si je me trompe. Quelqu'un peut me confirmer? Parce que je payerais pas pour la réparer (ça me rappelle la solution de leur SAV : éteignez et rallumez votre 360........elle tourne sous Windows ou quoi? ::|: )!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> @Zart :
> 
> D'après toi, c'est un vice caché ?
> 
> Je te demande ça tout de go parce que justement, si tu comptes utiliser la garantie des vices cachés, c'est à toi de démontrer que c'en était bien un.
> 
> (D'où le problème évoqué ci-haut en matière de logiciels complexes : très dur de savoir à quand remonte l'existence du bug, donc de savoir si le vice était "caché" avant la vente)
> 
> Donc pour te répondre, il faudrait que tu consultes les fora dédiés à ta carte mère, histoire de savoir s'il y a eu des problèmes de série, etc. Il faut également prendre en considération l'âge de la carte (comme le rappelle GMB, s'il n'y a pas de délai pour revendiquer cette garantie des vices cachés, en pratique plus la date est proche de celle de la vente, et plus ton action est crédible).
> ...


Et un nouveau post GMB approved, un  :;): 




> Et pour les 360 et leur célèbre RROD? 30% de retour au SAV et une durée de vie dépassant très rarement 3 ans, ça s'apaprente pas à du vice caché (si mes chiffres ne sont pas érronés of course)? En plus y avait un article sur matbe qui disait qu'il manquait des ventilos, si je me trompe. Quelqu'un peut me confirmer? Parce que je payerais pas pour la réparer (ça me rappelle la solution de leur SAV : éteignez et rallumez votre 360........elle tourne sous Windows ou quoi?)!


Le RROD est typiquement, me semble t il un vice caché:

1- bcp de gens ont une exactement le même pb; réunir des preuves sur des forums à ce sujet ne doit pas être très complexe. Ou faire témoigner un employé d'un magasin genre micromania comme quoi il a vu passer bcp de bobox red ringed to death est aussi une idée.

2- Il manque des pièces ou alors une des pièces cassent 

3- le défaut est très grave puisque la bobox ne s'allume plus

4- l'intervention du consommateur dans les tripes de la bobox est peu probable, puisque ce n'est pas une machine qui se modifie. Et puis, voir le point 1.

N'oubliez pas que si le vice caché doit être prouvé par l'acheteur, le juge peut considérer des éléments, tels ceux ci-dessus, probants.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Donc le lecteur de la PS2 même deux ans après achat, ça fait l'affaire ?

Car même les vendeurs étaient d'accord qu'un nombre impressionnant de PS2 étaient revenues avec ce soucis et globalement toutes mes connaissances ont eu leur console finir leurs vies comme cela.

Lorsque j'ai voulu faire réparer cette console :
1 - Il fallait payer avant la prise en charge car seul Sony était soit disant abilité à toucher la bête.
2 - Les tarifs de prise en charge pour réparation des consoles ne sont pas affichés lors de la vente en magasin (en tout cas je n'en ai jamais vu) et suite à un appel à la DGCCRF cela semble illégal également.

Question :
Comment prouver le dit vice si l'on ne peut pas faire ouvrir le produit par un autre intervenant que le constructeur, forcemment pas neutre dans l'affaire, sans casser la garantie et sans payer d'avance ?

J'ai une solution rapide, je boycotte Sony depuis ce jour là mais bon. De toute façon pour contacter le service client c'est un numéro surtaxé, la blague. Heureusement le vendeur m'avait refilé le numéro pro de Sony, ça n'a rien arrangé mais ça faisait du bien de se ventiler sur un non pro de la hotline.  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Donc le lecteur de la PS2 même deux ans après achat, ça fait l'affaire ?
> 
> Car même les vendeurs étaient d'accord qu'un nombre impressionnant de PS2 étaient revenues avec ce soucis et globalement toutes mes connaissances ont eu leur console finir leurs vies comme cela.
> 
> Lorsque j'ai voulu faire réparer cette console :
> 1 - Il fallait payer avant la prise en charge car seul Sony était soit disant abilité à toucher la bête.
> 2 - Les tarifs de prise en charge pour réparation des consoles ne sont pas affichés lors de la vente en magasin (en tout cas je n'en ai jamais vu) et suite à un appel à la DGCCRF cela semble illégal également.
> 
> Question :
> ...


Oui, ça peut marcher si tu réunis des attestations/copie de sites web où le pb est dénoncé. Mais, dans ce cas précis, ça pourrait ne pas suffire. Si j'étais à la place de sony, je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un problème lié à l'usure du temps, à l'utilisation normale de la console (aucun objet n'est censé être éternel) et non pas en raison d'un vice antérieur à la vente. En même temps, 3 ans après l'achat de la console, ça fait court pour considérer que la panne vient de l'usure....Je crains que dans cette histoire, il faudrait demander une expertise judiciaire. Et c'est économiquement non envisageable pour quelqu'un tout seul. Je vous ai déjà dit que la class action manque cruellement en France ?

----------


## kpouer

C'est d'ailleurs le même problème avec les PS3, je connais 2 personnes sur 3 qui en ont une dont la lentille du lecteur est en panne, et après avoir fait un tour dans les magasins de république qui font des réparations, ils en ont tous au moins 20 sur les bras a réparer mais la pièce est en rupture ... C'est là toute la limite de cette garantie comme tu dis, c'est que seul il est difficile d'agir

----------


## MoTorBreath

Evidemment que rien n'est éternel, mais dans le cas d'une console  censée lire des disques, donc son utilisation principale et étant donnée la panne qui intervenait étrangement, pour quasi tout le monde, aux alentours de cette date anniversaire, et encore plus étrangement au moment où la version slim sortait à cette époque, enfin bon passons la parano mais les circonstances étaient assez étonnantes.

En tous les cas, avoir une durée normale de vie de 2 ans pour une console, déjà ce n'est pas donné comme matériel, encore pire sur les consoles actuelles, mais cela illustre bien le manque de qualité des produits de ce constructeur, et je ne sais pas si jouer sur cette corde là ne lui ferait pas plus de mal qu'autre chose au niveau de son image de marque. Comment aller investir 3 fois le prix pour leur prochaine console si l'on sait pertinemment que son utilisation normale n'est garantie qu'au maximum un an.

A contrario, un écran CRT Mitsubishi, garantie 3 ans, problème de soudures internes une semaine avant la fin, prise en charge gratuite à mon domicile, remise à neuf. Là aussi l'utilisation est normale mais quand même, à certains niveaux de prix on est en droit d'attendre un minimum de prestations. Certes il était plus cher que la concurrence.

En gros il faut s'assurer d'une garantie en rapport avec le prix que l'on met dans un produit sinon les recours sont bien maigres pour le consommateur. Clair que l'action de classe était une bonne mesure dans la loi, c'était pendant la LME non ? Et elle est passée à la trappe !

D'ailleur cela me fait penser à un fabricant américain qui garantie son matériel informatique (cartes graphiques principalement) à vie, ça c'est de la concurrence, car même plus cher, il n'y a pas de questions à se poser.

----------


## Grosnours

> D'ailleur cela me fait penser à un fabricant américain qui garantie son matériel informatique (cartes graphiques principalement) à vie, ça c'est de la concurrence, car même plus cher, il n'y a pas de questions à se poser.


Si tu parles d'EVGA, c'est garantie a vie uniquement aux USA et garantie de 10 ans en Europe. De plus la garantie est non cessible (si tu la vends en occasion, ton acheteur n'est plus sous garantie).

----------


## MoTorBreath

Oui cela doit être eux.

J'avoue 10 ans c'est la loose, ma Rage 3D à un problème de ventilo.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## kpouer

> Oui cela doit être eux.
> 
> J'avoue 10 ans c'est la loose, ma Rage 3D à un problème de ventilo.


C'est vrai que pour des cartes graphiques ya pas grand risque qu'un mec vienne 10 après pour se plaindre.
Mais pour d'autres matos genre carte mère par exemple ca peut arriver dans le domaine pro sur certains serveurs tournant sur de vieux OS

----------


## Altaran

Pour EVGA la garantie s'applique d'après leur site pour tout matos même overclocké et même en ayant utilisé un refroidissement alternatif, watercooling inclus.

On va voir ce que ça donne, j'ai justement une carte graphique de chez eux qui a décédé suite a une matinée overclocking sur table avec des potes, en watercooling... alors qu'on a même pas eu le temps de s'intéresser a elle et qu'elle est morte pendant les quelques heures qui se sont écoulés entre son démontage de la carte mère d'un pote et le remontage sur la mienne  ::huh:: 

En tout cas pour l'instant je ne peux pas faire de demande de RMA (échange) puisque leur site refuse les cartes visa qui me sont tombées sous la main au moment de payer les frais de port et valider la demande d'échange. Je les ai contactés jeudi par mail mais j'ai toujours pas de réponse...

----------


## SAï

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas en ce qui concerne la durée de la garantie légale :

Pour être concret, suite à une recherche sur un micro-casque Tritton AX720, j'ai réalisé que tous les revendeurs internet proposaient une garantie commerciale de 1 an, sauf un site qui en proposait 2.

Je les ai donc contactés pour savoir s'il s'agissait d'une offre d'extension de garantie commerciale de leur part, et voici leur réponse, qui semble montrer l'intégralité du texte de l'ordonnance pré-citée dans la news :




> Non pas d'offre promotionnelle c'est simplement que dans l'union europpéenne les fabricants doivent garantir pendant 2 ans leur matériel. En tant que revendeur nous appliquons cette règle.
> 
> Sur les différents sites que vous avez pu voir il y a à mon avis une mise à jour à faire ou tout simplement un manque d'information de leur part.
> Je vous donne le texte de loi, un peu rébarbartif mais très instructif.
> 
> "_L'harmonisation européenne de la garantie des défauts et vices cachés_
> 
> _Toutes les actions en réparation d'un vice caché doivent désormais être engagées dans le même délai de deux ans à compter de la découverte du vice. Par ailleurs, les consommateurs disposent d'une réglementation spécifique en cas de défectuosité d'un produit acheté*: ils bénéficient d'une garantie légale de deux ans
> 
> ...


Je doute quand même que tous les sites de vente en ligne ne soient pas au courant ou pire, nous mentent et nous spolient ; et qui plus est, le site en question n'est pas à jour non plus puisqu'il propose tantôt 1 an, tantôt 2 pour des produits de gamme semblable.

Alors, qu'en est-il vraiment de ce texte qui stipule 2 années de garantie légale ? C'est où que la pilule de Grand_Maître_B est restée coincée chez moi ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas en ce qui concerne la durée de la garantie légale :
> 
> Pour être concret, suite à une recherche sur un micro-casque Tritton AX720, j'ai réalisé que tous les revendeurs internet proposaient une garantie commerciale de 1 an, sauf un site qui en proposait 2.
> 
> Je les ai donc contactés pour savoir s'il s'agissait d'une offre d'extension de garantie commerciale de leur part, et voici leur réponse, qui semble montrer l'intégralité du texte de l'ordonnance pré-citée dans la news :
> 
> Je doute quand même que tous les sites de vente en ligne ne soient pas au courant ou pire, nous mentent et nous spolient ; et qui plus est, le site en question n'est pas à jour non plus puisqu'il propose tantôt 1 an, tantôt 2 pour des produits de gamme semblable.
> 
> Alors, qu'en est-il vraiment de ce texte qui stipule 2 années de garantie légale ? C'est où que la pilule de Grand_Maître_B est restée coincée chez moi ?


Non ça correspond pile poil à ce que je disais dans la news. Je m'auto quote pour plus de facilité:

----------------
Commençons par la garantie commerciale. 
Ce contrat, lorsqu'il existe, mais c'est presque toujours le cas dans le milieu de l'informatique, comprend obligatoirement les 2 garanties légales et offre en surplus d'autres avantages. Pendant sa durée, point besoin par conséquent d'invoquer des vices cachés ou un défaut de conformité, il suffit de faire jouer cette garantie commerciale. Il arrive que le vendeur impose telle ou telle contrainte au consommateur (par exemple, renvoyer le bien gratuitement à tel ou tel réparateur agréé ou- que le consommateur n'ait pas modifié le mécanisme de fonctionnement, etc.).
Toujours en raison de ce qu'il s'agit d'un contrat, une durée minimale n'est pas imposée. Elle pourrait être d'un mois, mais elle est en général d'une année. Lorsque le terme survient, le consommateur perd les avantages qu'elle octroyait (hotline, prêt d'un bien en remplacement de celui qui souffre d'un vice, télémaintenance,etc.). Mais les 2 autres garanties légales perdurent toujours.

Continuons avec les légales:

[...]

Depuis une ordonnance de 2005 (qui a modifié l'article 1648 du Code civil), le consommateur a 2 années pour introduire une action en justice contre un vendeur à compter de la survenance du problème, problème qui lui-même peut survenir des années après la vente.

-------------

Donc on retrouve bien tous les protagonistes du drame: l'ordonnance de 2005, le délai de deux années obligatoire, la garantie commerciale etc....

En résumé: le vendeur aura toujours à sa charge la garantie légale de deux années, peu importe qu'il offre une garantie commerciale ou pas, et la durée de cette dernière s'il en offre une. Mais la garantie légale a l'inconvénient qu'il faut prouver que le matériel défectueux est défectueux parce qu'il souffrait d'un vice antérieur à la vente. Du coup, le vendeur surajoute, en général, une garantie commerciale d'un mois, de 3, d'une année, de deux ou de 5, c'est comme il veut (et passé une année, c'est en général payant), période pendant laquelle il n'y a rien à prouver: le matériel défectueux est changé/remboursé sans qu'il y ait lieu, pour le consommateur, de prouver que le vice était antérieur à l'achat. C'est bcp mieux pour le consommateur. En outre, il y a en général des services annexes: hotline, prêt d'un matériel de remplacement pendant la réparation du bien défectueux etc....

----------


## SAï

> Du coup, le vendeur surajoute, en général, une garantie commerciale d'un mois, de 3, d'une année, de deux ou de 5, c'est comme il veut (et passé une année, c'est en général payant), période pendant laquelle il n'y a rien à prouver


Merci pour la réponse.

Finalement si j'ai bien compris et c'était là toute ma question, les 2 ans de garantie mentionnés par le vendeur sur le site ("2 ans retour constructeur") ne correspondent donc finalement :
- pas à la garantie légale de 2 ans (prouver le vice) à laquelle il fait référence dans son explication puisqu'elle existe par défaut
- mais bien à une garantie commerciale (rien à prouver) d'1 an habituelle + 1 an "offerte" sur certains produits sélectionnés comme je le suggérais ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, le consommateur lambda (ou bêta) que je suis y voit quand même une certaine ambigüité, qui ne sera levée que devant le fait accompli de la livraison du colis, en vérifiant que le contrat de garantie correspond bien à ce qui était spécifié dans la fiche du produit sur le net au moment de la commande.

----------

